# I can't make buildworld on FreeBSD 9.0



## fender0107401 (Mar 22, 2012)

Why? This is a FreeBSD 9.0 system and I get the src directory with csup. I think it should work. It looks that some header files are missing.


```
PC-686# make buildworld
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> World build started on Fri Mar 23 00:00:32 CST 2012
--------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Rebuilding the temporary build tree
--------------------------------------------------------------
rm -rf /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp
rm -rf /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32
mkdir -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/lib
mkdir -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr
mkdir -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr


/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Host.cpp:14:31: error: llvm/Support/Host.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Host.cpp:15:32: error: llvm/Config/config.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/IntervalMap.cpp:14:34: error: llvm/ADT/IntervalMap.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/IntEqClasses.cpp:21:35: error: llvm/ADT/IntEqClasses.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/ManagedStatic.cpp:14:40: error: llvm/Support/ManagedStatic.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/ManagedStatic.cpp:15:32: error: llvm/Config/config.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/ManagedStatic.cpp:16:33: error: llvm/Support/Atomic.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Memory.cpp:15:33: error: llvm/Support/Memory.h: No such file or directory

/PathV2.cpp:14:33: error: llvm/Support/PathV2.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/PathV2.cpp:15:37: error: llvm/Support/FileSystem.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/PathV2.cpp:16:40: error: llvm/Support/ErrorHandling.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/PluginLoader.cpp:15:40: error: llvm/Support/ManagedStatic.h: No such file or directory

/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/PluginLoader.cpp:19:32: error: llvm/Support/Mutex.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/PrettyStackTrace.cpp:15:75: error: llvm/Config/config.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/PrettyStackTrace.cpp:16:43: error: llvm/Support/raw_ostream.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Statistic.cpp:29:32: error: llvm/Support/Mutex.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Statistic.cpp:30:35: error: llvm/ADT/StringExtras.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringExtras.cpp:14:34: error: llvm/ADT/SmallVector.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringExtras.cpp:15:32: error: llvm/ADT/STLExtras.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringExtras.cpp:16:35: error: llvm/ADT/StringExtras.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringMap.cpp:14:32: error: llvm/ADT/StringMap.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringMap.cpp:15:35: error: llvm/ADT/StringExtras.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringPool.cpp:14:37: error: llvm/Support/StringPool.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringPool.cpp:15:32: error: llvm/ADT/StringRef.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringRef.cpp:10:32: error: llvm/ADT/StringRef.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringRef.cpp:11:28: error: llvm/ADT/APInt.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringRef.cpp:12:32: error: llvm/ADT/OwningPtr.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/TargetRegistry.cpp:10:41: error: llvm/Support/TargetRegistry.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/TargetRegistry.cpp:11:32: error: llvm/ADT/STLExtras.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/TargetRegistry.cpp:12:32: error: llvm/ADT/StringRef.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/TargetRegistry.cpp:13:31: error: llvm/Support/Host.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/TargetRegistry.cpp:14:38: error: llvm/Support/raw_ostream.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/ThreadLocal.cpp:14:32: error: llvm/Config/config.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/ThreadLocal.cpp:15:38: error: llvm/Support/ThreadLocal.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Threading.cpp:14:36: error: /StringMap.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/ToolOutputFile.cpp:14:41: error: llvm/Support/ToolOutputFile.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/ToolOutputFile.cpp:15:34: error: llvm/Support/Signals.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Triple.cpp:10:29: error: llvm/ADT/Triple.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Triple.cpp:11:34: error: llvm/ADT/SmallString.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Triple.cpp:12:32: error: llvm/ADT/STLExtras.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Twine.cpp:10:28: error: llvm/ADT/Twine.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Twine.cpp:11:34: error: llvm/ADT/SmallString.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Twine.cpp:12:32: error: llvm/Support/Debug.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Twine.cpp:13:38: error: llvm/Support/raw_ostream.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Valgrind.cpp:16:35: error: llvm/Support/Valgrind.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Valgrind.cpp:17:32: error: llvm/Config/config.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/circular_raw_ostream.cpp:14:47: error: llvm/Support/circular_raw_ostream.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_os_ostream.cpp:14:41: error: llvm/Support/raw_os_ostream.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:14:38: error: llvm/Support/raw_ostream.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:15:33: error: llvm/Support/Format.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:16:34: error: llvm/Support/Program.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:17:34: error: llvm/Support/Process.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:18:35: error: llvm/ADT/StringExtras.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:19:34: error: llvm/ADT/SmallVector.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:20:32: error: llvm/Config/config.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:21:35: error: llvm/Support/Compiler.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:22:40: error: llvm/Support/ErrorHandling.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:23:32: error: llvm/ADT/STLExtras.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/system_error.cpp:14:39: error: llvm/Support/system_error.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/system_error.cpp:15:32: error: llvm/Support/Errno.h: No such file or directory
mkdep: compile failed
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2012)

Are you sure you have a complete source tree? 

Those files should exist in /usr/src/contrib/llvm/include/llvm/.


----------



## mill (Aug 4, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Those files should exist in /usr/src/contrib/llvm/include/llvm/.



same problem here.
fresh src.txz and those files exist in the named foler.


----------



## danny (Aug 4, 2012)

Try to use FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE using subversion export from
http://svn.freebsd.org/base/release/9.0.0/

Works fine for me.


----------



## kpa (Aug 4, 2012)

You want to get the security updates as well. The release/9.0.0 branch in the svn repository is just a snapshot from the time of the release and won't get any updates. Use this instead:

http://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.0/

With svn(1) the checkout command would be:

`# svn co [url=svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.0]svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.0[/url] /usr/src`


----------



## mill (Aug 4, 2012)

no. see:


```
Checked out revision 239040.
/usr/src # make buildworld
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> World build started on Sat Aug  4 22:29:48 CEST 2012
--------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Rebuilding the temporary build tree
--------------------------------------------------------------
rm -rf /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp
rm -rf /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32
mkdir -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/lib
mkdir -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr
mkdir -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr
mtree -deU -f /usr/src/etc/mtree/BSD.usr.dist  -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr >/dev/null
mtree -deU -f /usr/src/etc/mtree/BSD.groff.dist  -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr >/dev/null
mtree -deU -f /usr/src/etc/mtree/BSD.usr.dist  -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr >/dev/null
mtree -deU -f /usr/src/etc/mtree/BSD.include.dist  -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/include >/dev/null
ln -sf /usr/src/sys /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> stage 1.1: legacy release compatibility shims
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src; MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp  INSTALL="sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh"  PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin  WORLDTMP=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp  VERSION="FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE amd64 900044"  MAKEFLAGS="-m /usr/src/tools/build/mk  -m /usr/src/share/mk TARGET=amd64 TARGET_ARCH=amd64" make -f Makefile.inc1  DESTDIR=  BOOTSTRAPPING=900044  SSP_CFLAGS=  -DWITHOUT_HTML -DWITHOUT_INFO -DNO_LINT -DWITHOUT_MAN  -DNO_PIC -DWITHOUT_PROFILE -DNO_SHARED  -DNO_CPU_CFLAGS -DNO_WARNS -DNO_CTF legacy
===> tools/build (obj,includes,depend,all,install)
/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/src/tools/build created for /usr/src/tools/build
cd /usr/src/tools/build; make buildincludes; make installincludes
rm -f .depend
mkdep -f .depend -a    -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include /usr/src/tools/build/dummy.c
cc -march=athlon-fx -m64 -O3 -std=gnu99   -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include -c /usr/src/tools/build/dummy.c
building static egacy library
ranlib libegacy.a
sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh -C -o root -g wheel -m 444   libegacy.a /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/lib

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> stage 1.2: bootstrap tools
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src; MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp  INSTALL="sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh"  PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin  WORLDTMP=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp  VERSION="FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE amd64 900044"  MAKEFLAGS="-m /usr/src/tools/build/mk  -m /usr/src/share/mk TARGET=amd64 TARGET_ARCH=amd64" make -f Makefile.inc1  DESTDIR=  BOOTSTRAPPING=900044  SSP_CFLAGS=  -DWITHOUT_HTML -DWITHOUT_INFO -DNO_LINT -DWITHOUT_MAN  -DNO_PIC -DWITHOUT_PROFILE -DNO_SHARED  -DNO_CPU_CFLAGS -DNO_WARNS -DNO_CTF bootstrap-tools
===> lib/clang/libllvmsupport (obj,depend,all,install)
/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport created for /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport
rm -f .depend
mkdep -f .depend -a    -I/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/include -I/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/tools/clang/include -I/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support -I. -I/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/../../lib/clang/include -DLLVM_ON_UNIX -DLLVM_ON_FREEBSD -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -DLLVM_HOSTTRIPLE=\"x86_64-unknown-freebsd9.0\" -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/regcomp.c /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/regerror.c /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/regexec.c /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/regfree.c /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/regstrlcpy.c
mkdep -f .depend -a        /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/APFloat.cpp 
[...snip... some lines to get below 10000 chars for forum]

 /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Triple.cpp /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Twine.cpp /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Valgrind.cpp /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/circular_raw_ostream.cpp /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_os_ostream.cpp /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/system_error.cpp 
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/APFloat.cpp:15:30: error: llvm/ADT/APFloat.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/APFloat.cpp:16:29: error: llvm/ADT/APSInt.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/APFloat.cpp:17:32: error: llvm/ADT/StringRef.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/APFloat.cpp:18:33: error: llvm/ADT/FoldingSet.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/APFloat.cpp:19:40: error: llvm/Support/ErrorHandling.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/APFloat.cpp:20:37: error: llvm/Support/MathExtras.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/APInt.cpp:16:28: error: llvm/ADT/APInt.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/APInt.cpp:17:32: error: llvm/ADT/StringRef.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/APInt.cpp:18:33: error: llvm/ADT/FoldingSet.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/APInt.cpp:19:34: error: llvm/ADT/SmallString.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/APInt.cpp:20:32: error: llvm/Support/Debug.h: No such file or directory

[...snip... only more "No such file or directory ...]

/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:21:35: error: llvm/Support/Compiler.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:22:40: error: llvm/Support/ErrorHandling.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:23:32: error: llvm/ADT/STLExtras.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/system_error.cpp:14:39: error: llvm/Support/system_error.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/system_error.cpp:15:32: error: llvm/Support/Errno.h: No such file or directory
mkdep: compile failed
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
zsh: exit 1     make buildworld
/usr/src # ls /usr/src/contrib/llvm/include/llvm/
ADT			DebugInfo		Instruction.def		LLVMContext.h		PassManagers.h
Analysis		DebugInfoProbe.h	Instruction.h		LinkAllPasses.h		PassRegistry.h
Argument.h		DefaultPasses.h		Instructions.h		LinkAllVMCore.h		PassSupport.h
Assembly		DerivedTypes.h		IntrinsicInst.h		Linker.h		Support
Attributes.h		ExecutionEngine		Intrinsics.h		MC			SymbolTableListTraits.h
AutoUpgrade.h		Function.h		Intrinsics.td		Metadata.h		TableGen
BasicBlock.h		GVMaterializer.h	IntrinsicsARM.td	Module.h		Target
Bitcode			GlobalAlias.h		IntrinsicsAlpha.td	Object			Transforms
CallGraphSCCPass.h	GlobalValue.h		IntrinsicsCellSPU.td	OperandTraits.h		Type.h
CallingConv.h		GlobalVariable.h	IntrinsicsPTX.td	Operator.h		Use.h
CodeGen			InitializePasses.h	IntrinsicsPowerPC.td	Pass.h			User.h
Constant.h		InlineAsm.h		IntrinsicsX86.td	PassAnalysisSupport.h	Value.h
Constants.h		InstrTypes.h		IntrinsicsXCore.td	PassManager.h		ValueSymbolTable.h
/usr/src #
```

interestingly if I unset CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS it works ...


----------



## kpa (Aug 4, 2012)

Not interesting or surprising at all, you're supposed to leave CFLAGS and related flags to their defaults when compiling world and kernel. The only supported setting that affects code generation is CPUTYPE.

make.conf(5)


----------



## danny (Aug 5, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> You want to get the security updates as well. The release/9.0.0 branch in the svn repository is just a snapshot from the time of the release and won't get any updates. Use this instead:
> 
> http://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.0/
> 
> ...



Are you sure RELENG is as stable as RELEASE? I'm always checking out the RELEASE and upgrade all ports to the latest versions for security-updates and bug-fixes. 

I know CURRENT, STABLE and RELEASE, but I couldn't find the exact definition of the RELENG branch. Is RELENG stable enough to always build? How often is it updated and for how long are the RELENG updates tested before committed to the public for checkout?

Would you recommend RELENG for servers and/or desktops?


----------



## kpa (Aug 5, 2012)

RELENG_9_0 (releng/9.0 in svn(1)) is the "maintainance" branch of 9.0-RELEASE, any critical fixes, security or otherwise are commited to it.



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvs-tags.html

http://security.freebsd.org/advisories.html


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 5, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> You want to get the security updates as well. The release/9.0.0 branch in the svn repository is just a snapshot from the time of the release and won't get any updates. Use this instead:
> 
> http://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.0/
> 
> ...



Is there a way to svn, as above, but without many more files in a /usr/src/.svn something like an equivalent to csup ??


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 5, 2012)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> Is there a way to svn, as above, but without many more files in a /usr/src/.svn something like an equivalent to csup ??



At present, no.


----------



## kpa (Aug 5, 2012)

You can do this but there's a slight snag, the svnversion(1) command will not be able to detect the version of the checked out repository for uname -s if the .svn directory is missing.


```
svn export --force svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.0 /usr/src
```

You can still use csup(1), the mirrors are not going anywhere anytime soon and they have the exact same sources as the svn(1) repository.


----------

